# Google- In the know: Vatukoula Gold Mines; Dolphin Capital Investors; AGI - Times Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">In the know: Vatukoula Gold Mines; Dolphin Capital Investors; AGITimes Online, UKAGI Therapeutics, up 5p to 24½p, will soon report the results of its first Phase III efficacy study on Rezular, the companyâ€™s lead product for *irritable bowel syndrome*. Analysts at Edison said that the data, due in mid2009, could well be a key driver *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

